# 10 Bible Verses For Farmers.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Successful Farming.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agriculture.com/video/watch-10-bible-verses-for-farmers


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

One of my favorite verses, for the times that we are currently living in, is Genesis Chapter 8 Verse 22. Which says(NIV),

"As long as the earth endures, seedtime and harvest, cold and heat, summer and winter, day and night will never cease."

The Lord stated this shortly after the great flood in the time of Noah.

Of course, if you are a non-believer this truth will not register. It is one of many blessings of knowing the Great Comforter.

Regards, Mike


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

I have always thought that since the Bible was originally written to speak to a highly agrarian society, that being a farmer today gives you a certain understanding or insight of some verses and chapters that non farmers don't easily grasp. I really found this out when we started raising sheep 7 years ago. The comparisons of us to sheep and Jesus to a shepherd took on a whole new meaning.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Vol said:


> One of my favorite verses, for the times that we are currently living in, is Genesis Chapter 8 Verse 22. Which says(NIV),
> 
> "As long as the earth endures, seedtime and harvest, cold and heat, summer and winter, day and night will never cease."
> 
> ...


Just maybe the end is nearer than what we think. We already have scientist that want to try and block out the sun to combat so called global warming.


----------

